# You know you're a horse lover when...



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw something like this on facebook and it was hilarious! You know you're a horse lover when...
Your truck is hidden under a layer of dirt and horse hair. 
A "shopping spree" is buying a new bridle and saddle pad. 
You always manage to find hay in your hair. 
Anyone want to add on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*You Know You're A Horse Person When... *
*...your horse gets new shoes more often than you do. *
*…your mouth waters at the sight of a truck full of hay. *
*...every time you drive past a road construction sight you think what nice jumps the barricades would make. *
*...you consider a golf course as a waste of good pasture *
*...your friends no longer ask to get together after work or on a weekend because they know you'll say, "I can't, I have to ride." *
*...you pull a $17,000 horse trailer with a $1,000 pick-up truck. *
*...you buy duct tape by the case, and carry rolls in your pocketbook, briefcase, backpack, and car trunk. *
*...you realize finding a horse shoe is truly lucky because you've saved ten bucks. *
*...your boyfriend complains that you love your horse more than you love him and you say: "And your point is..?" *
*...someone does something nice for you and you pat them on the neck and say 'good boy'. *
*...you try to get by someone is a restricted space and instead of saying "excuse me" to him/her, you cluck at them instead. *
*...you show up for an appointment in your city clothes and when you get there people reach across the table to pick alfalfa out of your hair. *
*...no one wants to ride in your car because they'll get sweet feed and hay in their socks and on their clothes...but that's ok because you'll have to rearrange all the tack to make room for them anyway! *
*...you look at all the piles of laundry sitting next to your washing machine and most of them are breeches, horse blankets, saddle pads, etc.... but you don't even care about the horsey hair residue that will be left in your washer and dryer. *
*...you say "whoa" to the dog. *
*...your mother, who has no grandchildren, gets cards addressed to Grandma, signed by the horses and dogs. *
*...you see the vet more than your child's pediatrician. *
*...you groom your horse daily for hours and you haven't seen a beautician since...? *
*...someone asks for a screwdriver and you hand them a hoof pick. *
*...you clean tack after every ride but you never, ever, wash the truck. *
*...on rainy days, you organize the tack room, not the house. *
*...you can remember worming schedules, lessons, and farrier visits in your head, but often forget your class schedule, household chores, and meals. *
*...you are unreasonably pleased to get a horse item, ANY horse item, as a gift. *
*...you stop channel surfing at Budweiser Clydesdale commercials. *
*...books and movies are ruined for you if horsemanship references aren't correct. *
*...you actually get to a point where flies don't bother you that much anymore. *


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

bahahaha! My mouth does water a little when I see new cut hay. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

... when you like the smell of horse manure. 
Or wish they made an air freshener that smells like horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

usandpets said:


> ... when you like the smell of horse manure.
> Or wish they made an air freshener that smells like horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok I won't go that far, although manure smell doesn't disgust me, I don't want to spray it around the joint. Smell of leather, yes, that I would spray, but I don't have to, I have a custom tackroom downstairs, the odor permiates, I love it! Right now I am at work in a business suit, I took 3 horse blankets to housekeeping to wash and they are hanging in my office to dry until the blanket repair guy stops by to pick up them to fix them. Smells like horse everywhere here, lol. I really should head back to housekeeping to wipe out the industrial washer, might've left some hairs in there.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

hahah I love the road barricades as jumps because I always invision jumping them in my xc course hehe. I do tend to look at hay on the back of trucks, but i mostly look at the truck "boy would that pull a trailer nice!"  lol


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

...You're driving your vehicle around a curve and have the sudden urge to bump your inside leg to get a bend around the turn.

This has, sadly, happened to me.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

pintophile said:


> ...You're driving your vehicle around a curve and have the sudden urge to bump your inside leg to get a bend around the turn.
> 
> This has, sadly, happened to me.


Sadly me too... I always do that when I 'm not driving.. XD


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

...as a kid you tied strings to the front seat of the car and pretended they were reins steering the car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

When you just don't care that you're covered in horse hair/sweat and dirt, and walk into a gas station, Wal*Mart, or a restaurant with no shame. 

I just gave up trying to constantly stay clean while working at a stable, it's just not possible. :lol:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

..You work on your seat while driving/watching TV/sitting in class. I post, sit the trot, and do canter motions while driving. Lol

..You have gaits. Lol I can trot like a pro. And Sidepass down the stairs 0_o


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

you seem to find a way to use everything as a horse item/tool

you say : "Aww, thanks Aunt Sue for this lovely pedicure kit"

your thinking : "I could use this little brush as a gret face brush and this little spong would be great for cleaning my horses nose or even a good saddle spong"


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^

Lol my great grandmother was talking to me about graduation presents. She said to choose between a cedar chest or a set of suitcases. My first thought was: cedar chest = possible tack trunk. ****.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

my dog runs across the yard and all i can think is "wrong lead"


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

there's been a time you wished your automobile could sidepass
you spur your atv and yell "hhyyaaaa"
you tell people and other animals "whoa"
you gig people in the ribs at the store and say "get over"
you watch people with bad conformations walk and think "I could fix that with some 2 degree wedges and aluminum egg-bar shoes" 
you've ever won a fight by beating someone with a buggy whip


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

...you talk to your groceries/yourself/your dog/your friends the way you would your horse. "Get in there, go on, get over. All right now stand up, don't you move now."

LOL I do that ALL the time at work when I'm packing the bags.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

...you demonstrate proper polo wrap technique to a friend using your own leg because there isn't a horse anywhere near.

^^Yep, my friend did this today at the local horse expo. We were sitting there waiting for the police dog demonstration to start and my other friend was asking how she needed to wrap her gelding's leg because he had cut himself (she was told to use quilts and polo wraps by the vet). So, my friend demonstrated how to wrap them using her own leg.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

...your facebook profile is of you and a horse or a horse


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

...You budget your feed/tack/vet/farrier bills like a pro! But,...you forget to budget in groceries to feed YOURSELF. lol.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^

Or you don't have to worry about budgeting money for groceries because your horse eats better than you!

On that note:
..you don't blink at spending $100 for chiropractic work on your horse but skip the doctor yourself becuase "you're not THAT sick".


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

"Walk on, Cody. Walk on!"

Cody is my boyfriend and he has a tendency to stop at random times while we're walking.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I lean forward going up hills when driving. 

And I like the smell of horse feet. 

And I don't mind sheath cleaning without gloves!

And I enjoy washing saddle blankets and cinches.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Courtney said:


> "Walk on, Cody. Walk on!"
> 
> Cody is my boyfriend and he has a tendency to stop at random times while we're walking.


Too funny!

When a family member is in my way, I have a tendency to poke them with my finger the way I do when I ask my horses to move over while grooming. My Mom will say "quit poking me like a horse!" :lol:

I also tell people "whoa" when they are driving and I want them to stop in a particular spot, like say to empty the garbage cans.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I lean forward going up hills when driving.
> 
> And I like the smell of horse feet.
> 
> ...


 
Lol I do a lot for my horse but sheath cleaning without gloves?? I'll pass! 
And I think horsey feet smell disgusting!

But I LOVE washing tack and blankets. I don't even mind cleaning stalls. :shock:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

When you almost cause a car accident because you were turned around to watch a horse trailer pass, just to catch a glimpse of a horse butt.


Guilty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Been there done that LOL 

Or to see some horses in a pasture. Done that too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

when you do 2 point over speed bumps. 
when you find organizing a tack room exciting, and cleaning a room in a house excruciating. 
when you see a horse picture on facebook and proceed to stalk that persons every album in hopes of seeing another 
hahah


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

When you'll gladly clean stalls but house chores are a pain.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunny said:


> When you almost cause a car accident because you were turned around to watch a horse trailer pass, just to catch a glimpse of a horse butt.
> 
> 
> Guilty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol!!! I always crane my neck to see if there's horses in ANY trailer we pass... hahah so true

Also, when you're driving along and you see any scenario, like a grassy stretch of land or a steep hill, or wide ditches, and you imagine riding your horse along/over it. Sometimes I check the speedometer at 40mph and imagine a QH running alongside me, or point out to the passenger, "You know, some quarter horses can sprint this fast!" WEIRD I KNOW. My boyfriend and I were at a wedding and we were seating with a girl named Savanna (Matt and I sat down first and saw the list of names). He said, "Don't say anything about your horse." He got up and walked away and a girl sat down, introduced herself as Savanna, and I couldn't resist..."MY HORSE'S NAME IS SAVANNA"


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I lean forward going up hills when driving.
> 
> And I like the smell of horse feet.
> 
> ...


 Maybe it's just our horses and they don't smell that bad, but I like the smell after cleaning our mares and geldings. Maybe I'm just weird, lol.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

You find that you are "so tired!" after work but then someone mentions horses or going riding and you suddenly have enough energy.... 
Totally guilty of that one.

You think its fun to try and guess the breed of the horse in the trailer that just wizzed by... also guilty. And I find I am training my hubby well, he guesses with me sometimes :lol:

Driving past a big open field and going "THAT would be a great pasture or riding spot!!!"


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Sunny said:


> When you almost cause a car accident because you were turned around to watch a horse trailer pass, just to catch a glimpse of a horse butt.
> 
> 
> Guilty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh boy, yep. I almost hit a goose/duck on the side of the road because I was admiring a horse farm to my left. I almost need to get someone else to drive me through horse country, or else I'll get in a wreck trying to look at the pretty ponies.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Love hay and LOVE the smell of horse. They NEED to make a horse smell car freshener and a body spray!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm highly guilty of doing lead changes with running. 

Or trying the new grain you're giving your horse to see if you'd like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

hahah I love the one about bumping your leg to get bend around a turn  guilty. Or when I see my dog running all lopsided around the yard (hes a boxer so he doesnt run straight hahah) and I watch him and think "man that was a smooth lead chnge" or "hes crossed" ****. I too swerve trying to catch glimpses or horsies butts in trailers or on the side of the road. I often yell "PONEH!" when I see one, now my hubby does it too ****. Im extremely guilty of the post about imagining a horse running alongside the vehicle and jumping fences, ditches, sprinting as fast as the car, and I try to imagine "strides" between the shadows on the road ****. I know im REALLY weird


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Let's see... I think some of these have been already mentioned. 

... Lean forward over bumps and some hills while driving. 
... Watch dogs run and check what lead they're on. 
... Cluck and talk to the car you're driving as you would to a horse you're riding. 
... Walk into an antique shop and immediately check out the pony saddle, and then criticize its condition and how it would take big bucks to fix.
... Look at what horses are in a trailer, and then check the make of the trailer and the truck pulling it. See if you recognize the people driving the rig. 
... Not catching a mosquito annoys you. Not catching a horse fly is not an option. 

Can't think of any more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go to the till to pay for coffee and pull out a pocketful of change with hay. Lying on the bed, watching tv while repairing tack.The horse was the original riding mower, also the first 4 x 4.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You know your horse person when
Your co-workers ask "who got hay under the screen of the company on call phone" and look at you.
or 
When someone ask what your doing this weekend and your response is "Same old same old -buy hay, ride, clean pens."


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Hahaha, I ALWAYS check to see if I know the person hauling a trailer.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but had to resurrect it because I just had a funny experience...

I was looking at the grocery list, and my husband had scrawled the word "bananas," but my brain initially interpreted it to say "banamine." I stood there for a minute wondering why we would need that since we have some at the barn...

So yeah, only if you're a horse person would you make that mental leap!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Eliz said:


> ^
> 
> Lol my great grandmother was talking to me about graduation presents. She said to choose between a cedar chest or a set of suitcases. My first thought was: cedar chest = possible tack trunk. ****.


I actually use an old cedar chest as my tack trunk at the barn!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I'm a sleep-walker. My poor husband regularly gets lunged - with smooching and clucking, cantered and led around the bed. You would think he'd like all of this excitement in the marital bed, but nooooo, mr. I wanna sleep as well. 

I do think I went overboard when I bit him. And this forum was to blame. Someone wrote that they bit their horse back, I dreamt about it and hubby got up in the morning with a nice, round, teeth-marked bruise on his shoulder. I slept in the guest room for a week and I don't blame the poor guy.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

My aunt had an injury on her arm that needed a bandage. I used vet wrap. She liked it so well she bought some for herself!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

When I was younger, I bought a blouse that was somewhat tight and showed off my then very good figure. I didn't wear it for a while. We were going to a party and I was going to wear it. Well.............. it shrunk in the closet. 

It was a black top. I just so happened to have a case of black vet wrap. No more bulging tummy!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

More than 25% of your Christmas budget is for horsey things?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You know you're a horse-crazy mom of a horse-crazy daughter when you keep buying more horsey presents for Christmas and every time you think CRAP, what am I going to buy for my non-horsey son to make up for them and even things out? 

Also, when you're generally a very focused person (that might actually be an understatement), but can stop in mid-sentence because "HORSE!" on tv, IRL, whatever. As in "Yes, homelessness MUST be addressed as it is unacceptable in developed countries - wait, HORSE!"


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> You know you're a horse-crazy mom of a horse-crazy daughter when you keep buying more horsey presents for Christmas and every time you think CRAP, what am I going to buy for my non-horsey son to make up for them and even things out?
> 
> Also, when you're generally a very focused person (that might actually be an understatement), but can stop in mid-sentence because "HORSE!" on tv, IRL, whatever. As in "Yes, homelessness MUST be addressed as it is unacceptable in developed countries - wait, HORSE!"


This!

I bought my horse about $300 worth of Big-D Blankets and Stall sheets just because she might need them for a cold night.

No relative, girlfriend or friend is every going to get $300 worth of "you might need this" so I bought it, from me as a present lol. That makes me sound cheap, I try not to be. A man has his priorities. 

Most of the people I buy for these days are adults. I've been sending them really good food from places that ship. So far, I believe them when they tell me they enjoyed it.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

You put shoes on a horse and double it's value


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You click to people. LOL


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

A new one I've just experienced: you think nothing of picking up a frozen manure ball with your bare hands after it fell out of the muck bucket. Or you don't mind scrubbing manure out of your horse's blanket with your bare hands but if a human farts, you gag.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@Acadianartist that is so true. LOL. :rofl:

You know you're a horse lover when...you pat people on the back like you're patting your horse.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I caught myself saying WHOA to my relatives several times over the last couple of days, LOL. Didn't even realize I was doing it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> A new one I've just experienced: you think nothing of picking up a frozen manure ball with your bare hands after it fell out of the muck bucket. Or you don't mind scrubbing manure out of your horse's blanket with your bare hands but if a human farts, you gag.


Is that...frowned upon?

I wouldn't even notice I did it 

Oh, I just remembered my non-horsey husband telling me: "Watch out, you'll step in horse poo". We were walking towards the coffee shop next to the indoor. I was going to deposit him there and carry on to tack up my horse. I'm not sure what he thinks happens in a stable. Does he think horses scratch at the door to be let out to poop? I never told him, though, he was my ride home, in his shiny new car


----------

